# Polish Style Wine



## sdmbrandy (Sep 18, 2012)

I thought that I would share with the readers of this forum a recipe for a wine that a lot of old Polish coal miners that lived in NE Pennsylvania used to make back in the 1930's to 1950's. I got this one from my grandfather on my dads side.

1st day
1. 3 quarts of cleaned fruit
2. 8 pounds of sugar
3. 1 box of raisins (16 ounces)
4. 2 gallons of boiling water
Mix together above ingredients in primary fermenter, cover

2nd day
1. 1 cake of baking yeast dissolved in one cup of warm water
2. 2 egg whites beaten
3. 2 lemons sliced
Mix together above ingredients in primary fermenter, cover

6th day
Mix and recover

10th day
Siphon in carboy with airlock, let age 2 months and then filter and bottle into clean jugs.

I sometimes make wine by this recipe but I use wine yeast instead of baking yeast
and leave out the egg whites. Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## DoctorCAD (Sep 18, 2012)

The egg whites are a fining agent, helps settle all the crap out of the wine.


----------



## jswordy (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll bet that makes a nice sweet wine. Love these old recipes.


----------

